# Calming coats for dogs



## RobinWren (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone had experience with these products? I adopted a kitten so that my dog would have a companion. They get on pretty well together but she is still a kitten and as such a dynamo. During the times when she runs helter skelter through the house my dog gets very nervous. I am considering one of these coats or maybe trying CBD oil for dogs. Opinions please.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2021)

I have heard that the dog coats work well on most dogs during thunderstorms and fireworks.
As for CBD oil, I've used that type of oil on cats with no success.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 1, 2021)

Talk to your Vet.  The "Thunder shirt" works pretty well on my dog.  Except when a thunderstorm is really bad.  My Vet gave me some "calming" pills to give to the dog before a storm hits.  I only have to give Rosie 1/2 pill & she is very calm in about a half-hour.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you for your feedback, I think I might try the coat first,


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

Good luck with the coat Robin but I think the dog will get used to the kitten eventually or the kitten will become a calmer cat if you wait long enough.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 2, 2021)

My dog Apollo used to be terrified of thunderstorms, I bought a Thunder shirt for him and it worked so well that now after about 2 years he barely notices when its thundering.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 3, 2021)

The calming coat doesn't work very well for my dog. He is terrified of gunshots, fireworks and thunderstorms. My daughter started giving him treats (3 cal. each) during thunderstorms, and he is a lot better since then. I can have him in my room and, without treats, he doesn't try to climb on all the furniture and knock everything off in his frenzy.

For the gunshots and fireworks, what works is putting him in his crate, with a blanket over the entire thing except for the door. Then we sit in front of the crate and read, and he is calm, and does not open the crate door.

You could also try putting your dog in another room, with the door closed.

I make these suggestions only in case the thunder shirt doesn't work.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you. I can have him sitting on the chair with me and I am cuddling him while the kitten is racing around, he is literally shaking. He is a rescue who we adopted in his second year of life and has been with me three years. On a walk he can be reactive but indoors with this kitten he can become a quivering mess. He does play with her and will ignore her at times, she is a lovely bug. They make me laugh and are the best companions.


----------

